# Supermarine S.6B



## nuuumannn (Mar 16, 2019)

Well, not really a warbird, but an aircraft whose design and technology offered so much to Britain's aviation advances, the Schneider Trophy winning Supermarine S.6b S1595 survives at The Science Museum at South Kensington, London. Images below and a link to a walkaround of it and its predecessor S.6 N248, located at Solent Sky, Southampton.





S1595 01




S1595 02




S1595 19




S1595 21




S1595 37




S1595 66




S1595 70

Link to Supermarine S.6 pages: http://warbirdswalkaround.wixsite.c...tional-Treasures-The-Supermarine-S6-Survivors

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 16, 2019)

Beautiful aircraft.....and a nice study in weathering.


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 16, 2019)

From the slide show, what was the purpose of these little scoops?


----------



## nuuumannn (Mar 16, 2019)

Cooling the upper and lower wing (oops, re-read the data) radiators from within, Geo. The air was ducted alongside them. Strangely, the scoops are not present on S1595, but there are covers over where they were.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 17, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 18, 2019)

Great shots!


----------

